# Sonokinetic releases "Largo"



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 12, 2018)

Sonokinetic is proud to release "Largo"


 

Ever since we started our phrase-based sampling odyssey there’s been something we’ve longed to capture:
The slow and stately sound of strings melodies, woodwind chord ensembles and smooth brass lines have been
on our wish-list for years. Now, we present “Largo”, where we have finally created a set of performances that
typify the kind of scoring of classic film scores and historical features. The emphasis here is on strong thematic
writing with smooth, yet dramatic transitions between the notes.

In musical terminology, “Largo” literally means slow and we took this at face value, asking our orchestra to
perform at a stately 75 BPM. That doesn’t mean that you can only use these phrases for sombre pieces as the
engine adapts the phrase playback to any speed of project. With Largo we always kept versatility in mind. This
means legato, portamento, staccato and staccatissimo styles have been captured, as well as harmonics,
glissandi and many other techniques which are impossible to reproduce realistically with traditional multisampled
orchestral libraries. Largo covers many bases with pristinely captured performances available in all
root keys.

More than ever, the “Harmonic Shift” functionality of the interface comes into its own. As Largo contains so
much strong thematic material, it’s really inspiring to utilize the Harmonic Shift capabilities to create unexpected
melodies and harmonies.

Of course all of the stuff you would expect in a Sonokinetic phrase-based instrument is there, so if you've used
any of our instruments before you will be able to put Largo to work right away without any trouble. Within
minutes you'll be adding themes and melodies to your palette.

Using our midi drag and drop functionality to double the orchestral phrases with your own instruments has
never been easier. The full score is also available within the interface so you can peek under the hood and see
how the phrases have been composed and this also makes Largo a valuable learning tool.

Largo is available for the free Kontakt Player version 5.7.1 and above and is also NKS compatible.

*Walkthrough*



*Demos*



Largo is available at the introductory price of €199,90 until 2nd July after which the price will be €249,90. More videos and details can be found at https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/largo/?ref=vic


----------



## muk (Jun 12, 2018)

As always your libraries have a gorgeous sound.


----------



## korruptkey (Jun 12, 2018)

This sounds like a successor to Da Capo.

[Edit] Maybe not, maybe just a slower version of phrased libs.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 12, 2018)

korruptkey said:


> This sounds like a successor to Da Capo.


 I know it probably won't be, but PLEASE BE THIS!


----------



## chapbot (Jun 12, 2018)

Excited!! Love Da Capo!


----------



## JonSolo (Jun 12, 2018)

I have no clue what this is, but it will be another smash for Sonokinetic. They have yet to go wrong! One of my fav devs for sure.


----------



## procreative (Jun 12, 2018)

Well a comment on their facebook page says yes when asked if it will have dragable midi, so its another phrase library I would think.


----------



## String-for-sale (Jun 12, 2018)

Worth a look when more details are available.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 12, 2018)

Hey guys - yes this is an Orchestral Phrase Based library in the line of Maximo and Sotto - actually I think it will lie somewhere in between the two, but with the emphasis on dramatic melodic content in a slow tempo (this is all recorded in 75 BPM). There are some great sweeping dynamic performances in this product, and we have recorded more separate minor versions than for any other product in the line, making it very rich harmonically. We have been getting great feedback from the beta team on the product and have already received the encoded version back from NI. Now it's just making the tutorial videos (go Reub - packing and uploading for download distribution and getting the store ready for release. We are fairly confident that we can release on Tuesday and get this out there! We won't tease you anymore and the next thing you hear from us is either a 'we are live' or a 'we are sorry and it'll take a bit longer' but I'm thinking the former!


----------



## zimm83 (Jun 12, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Hey guys - yes this is an Orchestral Phrase Based library in the line of Maximo and Sotto - actually I think it will lie somewhere in between the two, but with the emphasis on dramatic melodic content in a slow tempo (this is all recorded in 75 BPM). There are some great sweeping dynamic performances in this product, and we have recorded more separate minor versions than for any other product in the line, making it very rich harmonically. We have been getting great feedback from the beta team on the product and have already received the encoded version back from NI. Now it's just making the tutorial videos (go Reub - packing and uploading for download distribution and getting the store ready for release. We are fairly confident that we can release on Tuesday and get this out there! We won't tease you anymore and the next thing you hear from us is either a 'we are live' or a 'we are sorry and it'll take a bit longer' but I'm thinking the former!




Great. Still 3 fingers chords or now it' s free per note ???


----------



## desert (Jun 13, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Hey guys - yes this is an Orchestral Phrase Based library in the line of Maximo and Sotto - actually I think it will lie somewhere in between the two, but with the emphasis on dramatic melodic content in a slow tempo (this is all recorded in 75 BPM). There are some great sweeping dynamic performances in this product, and we have recorded more separate minor versions than for any other product in the line, making it very rich harmonically. We have been getting great feedback from the beta team on the product and have already received the encoded version back from NI. Now it's just making the tutorial videos (go Reub - packing and uploading for download distribution and getting the store ready for release. We are fairly confident that we can release on Tuesday and get this out there! We won't tease you anymore and the next thing you hear from us is either a 'we are live' or a 'we are sorry and it'll take a bit longer' but I'm thinking the former!


Well that’s awesome!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 13, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Great. Still 3 fingers chords or now it' s free per note ???


the way these instruments work they still need chord input - especially if it is melodic content, it is hard to split that out in single note stuff, because which one would you pick? 
I guess the real answer here is that the reason these instruments sound as good as they do is because they don't construct the phrases - the phrases are as recorded in the hall by the orchestra. There are always some concessions, for instance that we do break up the low - mid and high parts of phrases and get down to quite barebones phrases in general, but going more molecular with these instruments would defeat their purpose in our opinion - there are many products on the market that do that already.
We have obviously been working with breaking it up more with our Ostinato series, and we might even go a step further in the future - actually we are doing multisampling too and the Strings are next - but for this line of products we feel that they are pretty much striking the right balance between realism and playability as they are right now - so three notes it is


----------



## zimm83 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> the way these instruments work they still need chord input - especially if it is melodic content, it is hard to split that out in single note stuff, because which one would you pick?
> I guess the real answer here is that the reason these instruments sound as good as they do is because they don't construct the phrases - the phrases are as recorded in the hall by the orchestra. There are always some concessions, for instance that we do break up the low - mid and high parts of phrases and get down to quite barebones phrases in general, but going more molecular with these instruments would defeat their purpose in our opinion - there are many products on the market that do that already.
> We have obviously been working with breaking it up more with our Ostinato series, and we might even go a step further in the future - actually we are doing multisampling too and the Strings are next - but for this line of products we feel that they are pretty much striking the right balance between realism and playability as they are right now - so three notes it is


Ok thanks a lot for the answer. Very clear .


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 19, 2018)

Sonokinetic is proud to release "Largo"


 

Ever since we started our phrase-based sampling odyssey there’s been something we’ve longed to capture:
The slow and stately sound of strings melodies, woodwind chord ensembles and smooth brass lines have been
on our wish-list for years. Now, we present “Largo”, where we have finally created a set of performances that
typify the kind of scoring of classic film scores and historical features. The emphasis here is on strong thematic
writing with smooth, yet dramatic transitions between the notes.

In musical terminology, “Largo” literally means slow and we took this at face value, asking our orchestra to
perform at a stately 75 BPM. That doesn’t mean that you can only use these phrases for sombre pieces as the
engine adapts the phrase playback to any speed of project. With Largo we always kept versatility in mind. This
means legato, portamento, staccato and staccatissimo styles have been captured, as well as harmonics,
glissandi and many other techniques which are impossible to reproduce realistically with traditional multisampled
orchestral libraries. Largo covers many bases with pristinely captured performances available in all
root keys.

More than ever, the “Harmonic Shift” functionality of the interface comes into its own. As Largo contains so
much strong thematic material, it’s really inspiring to utilize the Harmonic Shift capabilities to create unexpected
melodies and harmonies.

Of course all of the stuff you would expect in a Sonokinetic phrase-based instrument is there, so if you've used
any of our instruments before you will be able to put Largo to work right away without any trouble. Within
minutes you'll be adding themes and melodies to your palette.

Using our midi drag and drop functionality to double the orchestral phrases with your own instruments has
never been easier. The full score is also available within the interface so you can peek under the hood and see
how the phrases have been composed and this also makes Largo a valuable learning tool.

Largo is available for the free Kontakt Player version 5.7.1 and above and is also NKS compatible.

*Walkthrough*



*Demos*



Largo is available at the introductory price of €199,90 until 2nd July after which the price will be €249,90. More videos and details can be found at https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/largo/?ref=vic


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 20, 2018)

Here is a DAWCast of Largo in action


----------



## JonSolo (Jun 20, 2018)

Just incredible!


----------



## reutunes (Jun 21, 2018)

Had an absolute blast working on the demo / walkthrough videos for Largo. This thing is just so fun to play with that my "playthrough" video is twice the length I normally do. I just couldn't bear to edit out any more so it's 13 minutes long. Sorry folks, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jun 21, 2018)

See, I wish I had one of these newer libraries instead of Vivace. Not slating Vivace for its sound, because it's great at some stuff but these are more adaptable and playable.


----------



## procreative (Jun 21, 2018)

lucianogiacomozzi said:


> See, I wish I had one of these newer libraries instead of Vivace. Not slating Vivace for its sound, because it's great at some stuff but these are more adaptable and playable.



I have them all, wish they would rework Vivace as it has some mindblowingly good orchestration in it and wish I could fully separate them out.


----------



## JonSolo (Jun 21, 2018)

procreative said:


> I have them all, wish they would rework Vivace as it has some mindblowingly good orchestration in it and wish I could fully separate them out.


This for sure!

I am just hoping to get paid so I can get this before the sale ends. Everything these guys do is just brilliant and inspiring.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Jun 21, 2018)

Have pretty much the whole set. Terrific for underscores and delivering a lot orchestration really fast. Great craftsmanship went into these theme specific ensembles. Yes sometimes i wish for solo breakouts from the same instruments, but somehow I survive. This is as stated the most largo of the mostly rather peppy group. I am quite fond of Minimal and Sotto.


----------



## reutunes (Jun 22, 2018)

procreative said:


> I have them all, wish they would rework Vivace as it has some mindblowingly good orchestration in it and wish I could fully separate them out.


I still use Vivace to this day, even though it's getting on a bit. Mostly for the ending flourishes but sometimes for the more thematic stuff. It's still a great workhorse even after all these years.


----------



## Soundhound (Jun 22, 2018)

I do too, almost exactly the same way. Just when I think I've got another hour before I can go to bed, Vivace crushes it and I get that extra hour of sleep.


----------



## reutunes (Jun 24, 2018)

Soundhound said:


> I do too, almost exactly the same way. Just when I think I've got another hour before I can go to bed, Vivace crushes it and I get that extra hour of sleep.


Lol... They should put that in the marketing!


----------



## Soundhound (Jun 24, 2018)

Ack, I can't get away from it! (I'm a copywriter


----------



## Vastman (Jun 25, 2018)

Oy! Downloading Largo now... so lovely and load of emotional potential...This is truly useful in soooo many ways...

I find it ironic to see all the Vivace luv, given it's the only SK PS I've never bought...

Luv these folks... Luv finally having the time to really explore endlessly...all night, all day, anytime, cept for doggie fun... glad my life changed to open up this doorway!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 27, 2018)

A heads up that the intro price for Largo is ending soon (2nd July)

Here is a detailed walkthrough of the library


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 29, 2018)

just a few days left to pick up Largo at the introductory price. Price reverts to €249,90 on the 2nd July


----------



## Pietro (Jun 29, 2018)

procreative said:


> I have them all, wish they would rework Vivace as it has some mindblowingly good orchestration in it and wish I could fully separate them out.



Where Vivace differs mostly from later libraries is that the orchestration is more open, allowing cross-section combos.

Later libraries give A LOT more control, but one of the downsides is the fact that sections are done separately and therefore the more sonically interesting, impressive combos that full orchestra enabled, are no longer there. It was a tough choice but I think it went in the right direction. You get much more use from that kind of material without being too characteristic or easily spotted.

That being said, I admit to still using Vivace sometimes .

- Piotr


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jul 2, 2018)

The introductory price ends today at 16:00 CET

https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/largo/


----------

